# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Kaizen's Dream Yoga Workbook ॐ

## Kaizen

Copied from the Intro thread:

Namaste Sivason ॐ

I have finally decided that I am ready to begin training in the Dream Yogic arts. I have been an active member on Dreamviews for over a month now with relative success.

My progress can be viewed here:

Kaizen's Workbook ॐ

A little bit about me:
I'm 24 year old South African and describe myself as a connoisseur of conciousness. From a young age I've always been interested in the weird,the strange,UFO's,ET's,OBE's,lucid dreams, psychedelics,altered states,shamanism etc.

I finishing my degree at medical school as a Physiotherapist in 2011. After completing my internship and training I decided to do some travelling.
I backpacked around Europe for 3 and a half months, and stayed in the liberal Amsterdam for one of them.

Mother India then called me, and the beginning of an absolutely mind bending fractal adventure. 
I slowly made my way North toward the Himalayas from the southern state of Kerala.
This trip took me a touch under 9 months, learning about the culture and diversity of the Hindu and Buddhist traditions on the way.

I spent 10 days of those 9 months at a silent meditation retreat centre, learning the Buddha's gift to humanity...Vipassana.
The first 3 days are focused Anapanasati(concentration) and the last 7 days were focused on Vipassana.(Mindfulness within the microcosm of the body)

I would recommend this retreat to anyone who's interested and serious about meditation.
Its free(donation) and there's most likely a meditation centre near you.

Vipassana Meditation

I ended my journey on the foothills of the Himalayas in Rishikesh, where I meditated and practiced Ashatanga and Hatha Yoga daily.

That journey is more that likely the reason why I sit here on this thread. 

Currently I meditate for 20 minutes in the morning and 20 minutes in the evening, and perform basic yoga asanas about 3 times a week.
I have also incorporated various Pranayama techniques into my practice.

I now wish to fully immerse myself in the ancient knowledge and practice of Dream Yoga, to trancend the Samasaric dream cycle and explore the self, eventually attaining the clear light awareness dream state.

I am also currently reading Rinpoches "Tibetan Yogas of Dream and sleep". 

Thank you providing your time and resourceful knowledge.

ॐ

----------


## Kaizen

*Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.
Level 1:* 
This morning and this evening I practiced this skill before my usual 20 minutes of Vipassana meditation.
It truly is amazing how the loud the world is when you take the time to focus on each individual sound.
I moved between the auditory landscape of: 
1)crickets chirping harmoniously outside
2)muffles and hums of cars nearby and far away,
3)The wind rustling the trees and leaves outside,
4)my housemate coughing in the entertainment area
5)Another housmate making supper in the kitchen
6)My roof creeking now and then
7)My own breath
8)A near silent hum that my wifi router was giving off(could be my imagination  :smiley:  )

Then I also noticed something peculiar...a constant and hardly audible ring persisted, and seemed louder in my right ear than left.
The more i focused the louder it grew.
I think I have tinnitus!The right ear ringing then changed pitch and a could hear weird squeaks...something that tiny aliens would sound like if the where screaming.Really strange.

----------

